# Puerto Vallarta or Merida



## Maxwell99

I am also looking to move to Mexico. Considering Puerto Vallarta or Mérida or ?Have retirement of $2500 a month income. Like the Hawaii type climate, hotter be fine. Prefer white sand beaches to mountains etc. Appreciate any info, comparisons anyone can provide on location, budget, beaches, rentals. Safety etc. Thanks


----------



## citlali

Way hotter and more humid than Hawaii..Since you like white beaches and you do not care about mountains , I would think that Merida would be it, although it is not on the beach but you can drive to the gulf beaches pretty quickly..

The countryside around PV is much nicer in my opinion but the beaches are not white and the ocean is much rougher. Two totally different experiences.


----------



## Maxwell99

Sure not crazy about the humidity but comes with it I guess. Mérida has the white sands blue water? How about as far as transportation? Should I plan on buying a vehicle or? Have any other suggestions as far as location?


----------



## chicois8

No, the Quintana Roo Coast has the white sand beaches and turquoise blue Caribbean waters...Mexico has an excellent and low cost bus services. you should compare the year round weather history between Merida and say Cancun or Playa del Carmen...Check out the Laguna Bacalar area...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Trying to decide on a Mexican location for retirement living is quite different from deciding upon a location for a short vacation. A visit in at least two seasons would benefit anyone looking for a place to live, as it would offer time and opportunity to get a feel for the climate, to talk to the people already retired and living there full time, etc., etc.
Webboard suggestions tend to be just opinions, and we all opine that our choice was the wisest & that we must, couciously or not, justify it.
So, study the geography and climate zones, then the lifestyle of an area, and choose a few “possibles“ to visit. It will be a worthwhile investment in time and maybe even in money. Few of us can afford to move too many times.


----------



## Maxwell99

Visiting is a good idea. I guess actually what I will be doing is being there for 5-6 winter months at a time then return home. I will try get info from a climate map. Just trying gather as much info as possible. Any info on Tulum area?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Winter months can be delightful in many places, on either coast of Mexico; and there are many coasts. Summer months can be brutal to just uncomfortable on most coasts; some hot and humid to varying degrees, while others are hot and dry coastal deserts. You will have to experience them.
The other consideration is whether you want to live in a tourist zone, which can be expensive and seasonal, or somewhere more “normal“ with better weather all year. Remember: Mexican houses generally have neither heat nor AC and electricity is very, very expensive and is billed on a tiered system with subsidies for minimal usage, then moderate rates, then high rates, then punishing rates and no subsidies at all; even having geographical/climatic zone adjustments. Life and customs are different, and the period of adjustment will depend upon your past foreign experiences, language abilities, willingness to appreciate a very different view of life‘s priorities, and how much patience and warmth reside within you. Don‘t rush anything; especially your choice of a destination. Remember that you are either a herd animal, wanting to be with others like you, possibly prey; or, you are a curious explorer with a tendency to stike out alone and inquire along the way, as you learn and adapt.


----------



## ElPocho

The ocean near Merida changes colors. It's beautiful
The sand is white or cream color.

Cost of living is probably lower than PV.

You should also look at Bacalar which is close to Chetumal it sits on a beautiful lagoon.


----------



## LoggedIn

chicois8 said:


> No, the Quintana Roo Coast has the white sand beaches and turquoise blue Caribbean waters...Mexico has an excellent and low cost bus services. you should compare the year round weather history between Merida and say Cancun or Playa del Carmen...Check out the Laguna Bacalar area...


And you said you wouldn't tell.


----------



## JRinPV

Humidity in PV is only in the summer months and, once the late afternoon/evening summer rain, it is quite comfortable. Merida is far more likely to get a hurricane, than on our side.


----------



## Isla Verde

JRinPV said:


> Humidity in PV is only in the summer months and, once the late afternoon/evening summer rain, it is quite comfortable. Merida is far more likely to get a hurricane, than on our side.


Have you had any rain from Hurricane Bud?


----------



## JRinPV

Hardly any, our closest meeting with one was Kenna, where the storm surge did a lot of damage, but we only got 1" of rain.
It rained a bit last night, most of today has been dry.


----------

